# Anavar or Winstrol



## DiGiTaL (Mar 3, 2011)

Im thinking of doing a cycle of anavar or winstrol in a couple of months. Im not too sure which to go with, a lot of people tell me anavar, alot tell me winstrol.

Im going to do some research on my own time later, but I was wondering whats everyone's opinion on them and which worked better.

Goals are to lean out and lose bodyfat.

Thanks Gs


----------



## Grozny (Mar 3, 2011)

Well my opinion is that when you cycle winny you will get more lean mass then with Anavar. When it comes down on strength i would say anavar is a better choice.

I have a lot of guys on 40mg/day Winny tabs for about 7 weeks. They gained up to 3-5kg after ending their cycles

People in my surrounding that take Anavar on 60mg/day for about 8 weeks..them guys gained not much but still where very satisfied with the strength and muscle look. Gains they've made where 2-3kg 

Imo both of these roids are fine cutters..but i prefer winny myself. More muscles for less money


----------



## GMO (Mar 3, 2011)

This is like the D-bol and Anadrol debate.  Everyone is probably going to have a different opinion.

I like Anavar, but it is so damned expensive and you have to run it at higher doses than winny.

I also like Winny, but if I don't run it with deca, my joints ache like f**king hell.

My solution...I will usually run winny at the tail end of a cycle with Deca.

Also, I have found that results with winny are much more noticeable in a shorter period of time.  Making it ideal for a 4 weeker.  Whereas with Anavar, I would probably run it 6-8 weeks, and again, I am spending a lot more dough.

There's my 0.02...


----------



## Hench (Mar 3, 2011)

Will you be running either compound with a test base?


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 3, 2011)

I have done them both and also mixed tham 1:1.  I liked the mix best.  Var is about 1/2 as strong as win for me but win can lead to creeky joints.  Var is a decent compound in a recomp with some test.  Same with win. I think you hae to use more var for a really good effect and it can be expensive.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 3, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> I have done them both and also mixed tham 1:1.  I liked the mix best.  Var is about 1/2 as strong as win for me but win can lead to creeky joints.  Var is a decent compound in a recomp with some test.  Same with win. I think you hae to use more var for a really good effect and it can be expensive.



Thanks for sharing!

I've heard about that a lot, I think win is a good choice to go with stacking it with test


----------



## BigBird (Mar 3, 2011)

Also, even though both are 17a-a compounds, the 'Var is much less stressful on the liver as opposed to Winny which drives up liver enzymes at a higher rate vs. the 'Var and also adversely affects other areas such as cholesterol and others.  

However, I've taken oral Winny at 50mg ED and loved it.  Got strong, strong and stronger.  Also gained about 7lbs in 4 weeks of real gain.  I'm about to start 'Var for the first time in a couple of weeks and will run probably 70mg ED for 7-8 weeks.  Therefore, after my Var cycle, I'll have a firsthand comparison of the two.


----------



## GMO (Mar 3, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I've heard about that a lot, I think win is a good choice to go with stacking it with test



I don't think you could go wrong with that bro...


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 3, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Also, even though both are 17a-a compounds, the 'Var is much less stressful on the liver as opposed to Winny which drives up liver enzymes at a higher rate vs. the 'Var and also adversely affects other areas such as cholesterol and others.
> 
> However, I've taken oral Winny at 50mg ED and loved it.  Got strong, strong and stronger.  Also gained about 7lbs in 4 weeks of real gain.  I'm about to start 'Var for the first time in a couple of weeks and will run probably 70mg ED for 7-8 weeks.  Therefore, after my Var cycle, I'll have a firsthand comparison of the two.



Should put a little update on the forum or PM me after your cycle on your results from var. Im going to try winny for now but later on, gonna try anavar later.


----------

